# .22 Ammunition Sale Denial



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yet again Wal-Mart has refused the sale of .22 ammunition to an 18 year old. My brother was purchasing a few boxes for my dad for Christmas and they denied him the sale because he was not 21. It is my understanding that unless the clerk can prove that the buyer is going to use it for something other than a long rifle they are required to sell it to the buyer. He told them it was for squirrel hunting and the clerk said "No you have to be 21 years old to purchase that." I never had any problem purchasing .22 ammo when I was under 21. I know I can just go get it for him but it would be more fulfilling for him to be able to purchase the ammo since he has the right to it at the age of 18. 

I have searched and cannot find the law. Can anyone provide a link to the law about purchasing .22 ammunition? I'm going to staple it to their cork board.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Ammunition commonly known to be chambered in pistol and long guns can be sold to an 18 year old.

Walmart registers pop up a question for the clerk to ask... "is this ammo for a rifle or handgun". 

But I think that the store reserves the right to sell to who they wish.

When asked "rifle or handgun" I will either say "Neither... these are for a submachine gun." or... "I dunno, they are for a couple of kids out front that asked me to buy them..."

Never been turned down yet...

Brent


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No law, Wal-Mart has to abide by all Federal, State, and local laws. They also can make up their own rules as they are a private business.

Saying that, I never got turned down for 9mm when I was under 21.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

They reserve the right to not sell it to you if they can prove you are going to use it for a pistol or think you are. He told them squirrel hunting with a rifle which should be enough. Being that he is 18 I don't think he can say the other stuff lol

I never got turned down when I was under 21 and showed them my license to show I was 18+

I just want the law about purchasing ammo that can be used for long rifle and handguns.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Federal law is 18 for long arm and 21 for pistol. But again, if walmart doesnt want to sell it to him even if legal, its their choice, period it has nothing to do with the law. If he bought 30-06 and Wal-Mart decides that all ammo must be sold to 21+ then thats the way it would be and he couldnt get the 30-06.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

When I was a younger man (16), the dipsh*ts at Kmart refused to sell me a replacement band for my wrist rocket. I was astonished. I asked the cashier why. She said, "It's part of a weapon. We can't sell weapons to anyone under 18." I responded with something along the lines of, "I can buy a gas can, right?" 

Her: "There's no age restriction on that."

Me: "So...according to ya'll...I can put feul into a 5000lb, 4 wheeled bomb, but I can't put a piece of rubber onto 2 metal sticks?"

Her: *blank look* "We can't sell weapons to minors."


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

1) what is a wrist rocket?
2) tell your little bro to grow a beard, bearded men never get carded...


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Slingshot


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> 1) what is a wrist rocket?
> 2) tell your little bro to grow a beard, bearded men never get carded...


Lol he is about 6'2" 175-180lbs but he hasn't hit the growing a beard stage. I'm 5'6" 135lb and will be 22 in January and I get the hold up your license to the light, flick it, scan it, background check, let me get my manager, when is your birthday again?, treatment almost every time my license is required. My gf is only 8 days older than me and she don't get carded ever even if we are together. lol

I'll tell him to grow a hair on his chin and see if that works lol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

ZombieKiller said:


> When I was a younger man (16), the dipsh*ts at Kmart refused to sell me a replacement band for my wrist rocket. I was astonished. I asked the cashier why. She said, "It's part of a weapon. We can't sell weapons to anyone under 18." I responded with something along the lines of, "I can buy a gas can, right?"
> 
> Her: "There's no age restriction on that."
> 
> ...


Back when I was 16, Wal-Mart wouldn't let me buy paper targets because you had to be 18. So i went and got some paper plates and a sharpie. Went through the same line and after the transaction said, "Thanks for the paper targets!"


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Federal law is 18 for long arm and 21 for pistol. But again, if walmart doesnt want to sell it to him even if legal, its their choice, period it has nothing to do with the law. If he bought 30-06 and Wal-Mart decides that all ammo must be sold to 21+ then thats the way it would be and he couldnt get the 30-06.


That's retarded and if Federal law states 18 and he can prove to them he's 18 and they deny then he should be able to sue for discrimination. Stores do not have the right to refuse you service if it's legal for you to purchase something and have done nothing to cause a disruption of some sorts and get kicked out of the store. It wouldn't be the first time Walmart's been sued for discrimination though!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

69Viking said:


> That's retarded and if Federal law states 18 and he can prove to them he's 18 and they deny then he should be able to sue for discrimination. Stores do not have the right to refuse you service if it's legal for you to purchase something and have done nothing to cause a disruption of some sorts and get kicked out of the store. It wouldn't be the first time Walmart's been sued for discrimination though!


Their store their rules, shop elsewhere if you don't like it. I 've seen many gun shops, "invent" laws and just simply shopped elsewhere. I've seen Ubers refuse to let anyone handle or sell any firearm with a pistol grip to people under 21. Academy did the same for a time also. Walmart also has policies prohibiting people from purchasing multiple boxes of pseudoephedrine, there is nothing illegal in any statutory law about buying multiple boxes, but Walmart prohibits multiple sales to help fight illegal meth production.

Here is the exact law. U.S. Code 922 B.1

(b) It shall be unlawful for any licensed importer, licensed manufacturer, licensed dealer, or licensed collector to sell or deliver - (1) any firearm or ammunition to any individual who the licensee knows or has reasonable cause to believe is less than eighteen years of age, and, if the firearm, or ammunition is other than a shotgun or rifle, or ammunition for a shotgun or rifle, to any individual who the licensee knows or has reasonable cause to believe is less than twenty-one years of age;


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually I think this ephedrine law did pass...
http://laws.flrules.org/files/Ch_2010-191.pdf

Walmart would sell a hundred boxes at a time if they could... Walmart cares naught for the customer or employee... Straight up Bottom line alone!

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yepper... it passed...
http://www.fdle.state.fl.us/Content/MethLaw/Menu/History.aspx

Brent


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i do remember going in at about 3am when i was 16 and they refused to sell a large thing of toilet paper..said i was going to "roll someones house"...they would let me get a small package of it though..i think they have a spray paint "after hours" rule too...


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok... Let me try and help... I was a Dept Manager for sportin goods at walmart. They Cashier is aloud to make a call if he or she feels that the ammo is going to be used illegally. if you do not agree ask them to call the Store manager or the Asstant Manager. They will Fix it.... lol they refused to sell me a Fishing Lic for my wife... untill the store manager told him sell it and stp being a ASS right infront of me... lol


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Kmart once refused to sell me Buck Shot because the woman said it was not deer season. LOL I was in my 30's then.

I didn't think to ask her when 2nd amendment season was.

No worries , I have Boycotted them since Rosie O'Donnell and hope they go under along with the post office


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

His, I was once refused a sale of ammo at Kmart because I had "beer on my breath"...
Yes it is true... I had a single draft with my chinese supper at the joint next door to kmart... Never been back in their door!

Brent


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

He went back in yesterday and bought the ammo. It was a woman apparently to first time and a guy the second. He asked is it for a pistol or rifle, he said rifle. They guy checked his license, sold it to him and said have a nice day. Idk if it being a man had anything to do with it but that seems to be a trend when I purchase ammo.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

times have a changed... I can vividly remember walking into the feed store with my grand father and buying a case of dynamite (he was clearing some land and removing stumps the easy way....)

I also remember walking into the drug store, corner store etc and buying 22s and 410 shot shells when I was 10-11yrs old. I remember the 22s being about a penny a round...maybe a bit less.

Our culture has changed, the boob tube has taught our children that gratuitous violence and casual sex among minors is "cool" Children are ignored by their parents who are so self absorbed in themselves that the kids are not getting the guidance and parenting that they need.

We can only blame ourselves for what our country is becoming because we've done nothing to stop it and everything to allow it to happen.

We've continuously elected people to federal office that are stripping our civil liberties away and regulating every aspect of our lives.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know it makes you mad, but you are dealing with a person without any knowledge, they have a decent paying job job and are afraid of lossing it. 

Tell your brother to enjoy being 18, one day he will be working his [email protected]@ off with a family and wishing he could remember when he was 18.



deersniper270 said:


> Yet again Wal-Mart has refused the sale of .22 ammunition to an 18 year old. My brother was purchasing a few boxes for my dad for Christmas and they denied him the sale because he was not 21. It is my understanding that unless the clerk can prove that the buyer is going to use it for something other than a long rifle they are required to sell it to the buyer. He told them it was for squirrel hunting and the clerk said "No you have to be 21 years old to purchase that." I never had any problem purchasing .22 ammo when I was under 21. I know I can just go get it for him but it would be more fulfilling for him to be able to purchase the ammo since he has the right to it at the age of 18.
> 
> I have searched and cannot find the law. Can anyone provide a link to the law about purchasing .22 ammunition? I'm going to staple it to their cork board.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Amen kaferhaus


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> Amen kaferhaus


X2...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

However, they will sell a Crossman or Daisy pump-up pellet rifle, that when pumped will fire pellets at a higher velocity than some .22 cal ammo without question. And they will sell them to 12 year olds along with all the pellets that they want.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tell your brother to enjoy being 18, one day he will be working his [email protected]@ off with a family and wishing he could remember when he was 18.[/QUOTE]

This is true I miss it, I love my wife and three kids, but man I miss it. Fishing after school almost everday.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't know if they still do it, but at one time Wally World required 2 copies of a 4473 form. The extra copy was "for their records" My understanding is federal law says no duplicate copies.
Just more BS from a company not interested in following the letter OR intent of the law. They make their own rules if they can get away with it. Love my LGS.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> times have a changed... I can vividly remember walking into the feed store with my grand father and buying a case of dynamite (he was clearing some land and removing stumps the easy way....)
> 
> I also remember walking into the drug store, corner store etc and buying 22s and 410 shot shells when I was 10-11yrs old. I remember the 22s being about a penny a round...maybe a bit less.
> 
> ...


agree with you on everything except the fact that I have done a lot to try and maintain our Conservative values without going to jail for being an extremist.

I also remember walking down high school street , Oneonta Alabama with a 20 Ga shotgun and my little brother had a Glenfield 22 semi auto and waving at the cops when they passed us.

he was 7 and I was 14 , the cops waved back.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

So.... You're calling me a "extremist" with a "arrest record"?

That statement is not only false, it shows very poor judgement on your part.

I'll be waiting for your clarification or apology..


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> So.... You're calling me a "extremist" with a "arrest record"?
> 
> That statement is not only false, it shows very poor judgement on your part.
> 
> I'll be waiting for your clarification or apology..


i'm not sure how you got this from what hisname said. i saw nothing negative directed toward you at all. pretty sure he is simply saying don't lump him in with the rest of America or those that have just rolled over and let it happen (our losing of conservative values as a nation). and that if he did much more for his cause he could have been arrested for being an extremist - which i'm not sure is an exaggeration or not.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> 'm not sure how you got this from what hisname said


Quite easy...



> agree with you on everything except the fact that I have done a lot to try and maintain our Conservative values without going to jail for being an extremist.


The words above.... I agree with you on everything EXCEPT the fact....

What is he in disagreement with?... the only thing left to conclude is an inference that I am an extremist and had gotten arrested...

Had he meant otherwise, there was no need for the "except" in any context.

Like I said, I'd like him to clarify his remark... maybe it was intended as you say, but I do not take it that way when reading it literally.

Remove the "except" and it's just benign comment.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> Quite easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you made a number of statements and observations. if i agree with all but one, is it not ok to use the word "except"? 

none of my business, i'll butt out.


----------

